# Need Replacement Key (H) on keyboard



## Romans922 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have gone to dell website and can't find a thing on there. 

Can someone help me find a replacement key for my Dell Inspiron B130 laptop (black) keyboard?

The key missing is *H*.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry to laugh but my 3-y/o last week tore off the t,y,j,h,g,f,c,v,b,n, m, spacebar, and an alt key off my laptop. 

I have no idea where you would get one.


----------



## Oecolampadius (Jun 4, 2009)

Found it on Ebay. Just click HERE.


----------



## Berean (Jun 4, 2009)

Have you tried calling Dell customer service? They may have spares.


----------



## shackleton (Jun 4, 2009)

Too bad it is not the letter "S," if it was you could just use "F" like the first printing presses.


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 4, 2009)

Dell customer service is the worst. Sat here for 1/2 an hour trying to find something, and the place where you go buy something kept sending me to wrong place.

Can't call cause it costs money, if you do call you get someone from pakistan who you can't understand and who doesnt understand you. 

I bought it on ebay.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 4, 2009)

I was just about to offer to make you one from a piece of purple heart scrap that I have. Too bad.


----------

